# horrid preaching



## jjraby (Sep 7, 2010)

removed for anonymity sake.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know, the series on Islam might be worth sticking around for... (I hope it is a series against it... not some drivel that we should hold hands and consider them partners in building our future.)


----------



## jjraby (Sep 7, 2010)

No its definitely against. i just feel that its not a Sunday morning sermon series. and plus, in a suburban southern church, you'd be hard pressed to find any Muslim sympathizers


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 7, 2010)

All I have to say is get out of the EPC (with the entrance of many PCUSA churches it can only get more liberal) and go to something a little more conservative... 

There are plenty of PCA churches in and around Jackson.

I'd recommend Trinity, St. Paul for my first recommendations because I know they preach the Bible and not topics only. But there are others as well, First Presbyterian, Redeemer, Pear Orchard. All of these are fairly close to RTS.


----------



## jjraby (Sep 7, 2010)

It is actually a very conservative EPC church. The problem is that I have ministry opportunities at another EPC, that actually preaches the Gospel, with a very reformed and confessional pastor who took the reigns after there PCUS pastor got the boot when they moved to the EPC. I have no such opportunities at a PCA church.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 7, 2010)

As has been discussed on this board ad nausuem, there are EPC pastors and churches that are solid, and there are PCA pastors and churches that are less so. Don't get hung up with denominational labels - each pastor and church must be judged on its own merits. Granted, as a whole, the EPC is to the left of the PCA, but that does not legitimately translate into a blanket indictment of the EPC.
Prayerfully seek the church that is faithful to the Word of God. That may well be a PCA or some other denomination. Or it could just be another EPC.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 7, 2010)

jjraby said:


> The problem is that I have ministry opportunities at another EPC, that actually preaches the Gospel, with a very reformed and confessional pastor who took the reigns after there PCUS pastor got the boot when they moved to the EPC.


 
That doesn't really sound like a "problem."


----------



## jjraby (Sep 7, 2010)

raekwon said:


> jjraby said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that I have ministry opportunities at another EPC, that actually preaches the Gospel, with a very reformed and confessional pastor who took the reigns after there PCUS pastor got the boot when they moved to the EPC.
> ...



its not a problem per se. Just leaving the EPC would be difficult as I have a vast amount of opportunities in it.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 7, 2010)

Then don't.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 7, 2010)

Seriously. Don't leave if you don't have to. Heck there is a PC(USA) church up the road from me that I would send anyone moving in my area. They have more confessional preaching than some PCA churches.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 7, 2010)

A 'church' is not conservative if it doesn't preach the Gospel, rather it is no church at all.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 7, 2010)

A denomination is not a Church.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 7, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> A denomination is not a Church.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 8, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> A denomination is not a Church.


 
I wasn't referring to the denomination. Didn't the OP refer to a specific church of which J.R. said they were not preaching the Gospel? That is what I was referring to.


----------

